# named: capset failed: Operation not permitted: [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

I've a little problem.

I can't start named oder mysql and i don't know why.

```

ns353225 ~ # /etc/init.d/named restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting named ...

named: capset failed: Operation not permitted: please ensure that the capset kernel module is loaded.  see insmod(8)  
```

```
cat /boot/config | grep SECU

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

```

Btw. I can't compile CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y as a modul 

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8 

sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11 

net-dns/bind-9.4.1_p1
```

Help?  :Smile: 

----------

## cassiol

helooo....

 maybe this topic help you https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-695081-view-previous.html?sid=7d2121fbc4a95c5f35aea1da7274086a

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *cassiol wrote:*   

> helooo....
> 
>  maybe this topic help you https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-695081-view-previous.html?sid=7d2121fbc4a95c5f35aea1da7274086a

 

Thx  :Smile: 

----------

